# what was your first hunt like



## love bird killing (Feb 9, 2006)

my first hunt was with my dad and we shot 14 ducks and I will never forget it


----------



## SlipperySam (Jan 17, 2006)

My first hunt was with my uncle and my cousin. 12 years old. I can still see that mallard decoyin' in. We left with 6 ducks that day (2 bird limit in Michigan then), 1989.


----------



## Slider_01 (Sep 12, 2002)

With my dad and his friend, floated two miles down river in the dark, ice on the shore, helped throw out decoys, stood on the bank for 10 minutes in the dark freezing. They motored me back to the truck where I sat until mid-morning when they showed up with their limits. I hated freezing, but loved every minute of it, oh yeah, I was 12. Never will forget it either, and that was 26 years ago.
Thank God the old man and friend are still around to enjoy it with me, only now I "get" to drive the boat versus being the shooter when we float.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

My first hunt was with my dad and I was 10 years old. We hunted an great pond on our ranch that I still hunt to this day. We shot 12 ducks and had a wonderful time


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

My first hunt I was 12 and we got skunked but ive been hooked ever since. :beer:


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

First hunt was with my dad on the youth day back 4 years ago. Didnt shoot any ducks, but I must have went through over 2 boxes of shells. Been hooked ever since! :beer:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Ist hunt 1971.....Starting to sound like a long time ago!

Hunted with my Grandfather and Dad in a large WPA just south of Fredonia ND. (I'm sure many of you know the slough..the big one just south #13....it used to be a large cattail marsh..now it a big lake).

I had finally talked my Dad into taking me Duck hunting and we had traveled the night before the opener to my grandfathers farm south of Kulm, ND. I remember going through my brand new equipment the night before....equipment then consisted of 20 gauge shot gun, 2 boxes of 3" federal 4 shot lead, a green camo jacket and cap, and a pair of hip waders.

The opening morning was about as perfect as they come. There was a light mist/fog and no wind in the morning. We arrived at the big cattail marsh right before shooting time and walked the shoreline cattails quite a ways out from the road. I remember being told to shoot straight a head and not in either my Dads or GFs direction.

This slough was so full of every kind of duck that you could ever imagine. I remember shooting my ducks in which I had a couple mallards and various other ducks. The thing that I recall the most was my GF and Dad. They had gone down the slough a ways and had gotten out more towards the middle and sat on muskrat houses. Their shooting was much better as they filled their limits on mallards.

Ah the memories!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

My first duck hunt, I was probably 12 or so. I was out getting the milk cows and spotted a group of teal in one of our stock water ponds. After chores I took my 410 bolt action single shot over there and ground balled three teal in one shot. They didn't taste to bad.


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

I dont mean to bash anyone but some of the stuff youve written is a little hard to believe buckseye.

First duck hunt i was 12 or 13 went out to some private land with my dad and his friend. There were two more of us at another pond. It was just a small little farm pond and we laid in the grass. I dont rerember exzactly how many we got but i think i got 1 greenhead and 1 redhead. I do know we probably got at least 8 ducks.


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

gooseboy said:


> I dont mean to bash anyone but some of the stuff youve written is a little hard to believe buckseye.


Why are you talking? There's no need to say something stupid like that. 
My friend has killed 5 ducks on a waterswat before. Some of the stuff you talk about can be pretty hard to believe as well.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

it seems to be stalking me :box: :lol:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

My first duck hunt was on a small river on my grandfathers farm.It was 1977,I had a borrowed shotgun from my uncle and pass shot (at) wood ducks,mallards,and teal.I went through 2 boxes of shells and shot two.My grandfather was a very good shot that rarely missed anything.When I ran out of shells I went back to the farm and gramps was there ready to scold me for shooting too many ducks.He seen my two birds,that I was very proud of,and asked where the rest of them were.I told him I missed.In a very strong Norwegian accent he said "why did you miss"?I guess that growing up during the depression you did not waste shells!


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

when i was 12 awesome day we jumped some ducks on a pond that my dad has hunted since he was my age! Got a couple and then i was hooked for life but then i thought that was sweet when goose hunting came it was like a 8 year old getting that big red bike for christmas!


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

oklahomawatrfwlr said:


> gooseboy said:
> 
> 
> > I dont mean to bash anyone but some of the stuff youve written is a little hard to believe buckseye.
> ...


Yea a waterswat thats pretty unsportsman like.


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

gooseboy said:


> oklahomawatrfwlr said:
> 
> 
> > gooseboy said:
> ...


why do you guys even say stupid stuff like that? you cant tell me when you were 12 years old you cared about how you got them... you guys should really shut up and think about how you were like when you were a kid you cant tell me you never wanted to shoot them off the water... just because you dont do it doesnt mean other people cant... and dont be @$$es about it all...


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Me and Oklahoma are kids and know i dont waterswat.


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

well congrats to you than... waterswatting is legal so dont complain to others because your jealous and have never gotten 3 or more in 1 shot doesnt mena you need to put others down because of your jealousy...


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

My first hunt was with my dad, uncle, and brother. We were on the might mississppi (MN) and we shot our limit of woodies (two apeice) in about 2 hours.....I was with my uncle on one end of a pot hole and he let me shoot and shoot and shoot.....After I got my two then he started to shoot....two shots two woodies....Great hunt. We had all drakes. This was back in 1990.


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

gooseboy so you're telling me you have never shot on the water? Ok so don't be going around oh thats unsportsman like.

and dont be @$$es about it all...
well i wouldn't to any other person. But i happen to know some of the stuff he's said to my friend and all the other crap he lies about.


----------



## sink (Feb 14, 2006)

How old are you guys... you sound like a couple of old women


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

i almost pulled the trigger on a mallard on the water this fall. ive never done it before and wouldnt just to get a duck but this one was different.
he was feeding around a bend in the crik and i hunkered down in the grass at the edge and made a makeshift blind. i called him just like a turkey and my heart was poundin like he was a trophy tom!!!!!! a couple quacks and he'd come swimming and quackin around the corner lookin as hard as he could. every time he came just a bit closer and when he went back around the last time, i jumped up and scooted a little closer so i could take a shot when he came back. dang ducks must be smarter than turkeys, cuz he spotted the difference in a heartbeat and was outta there.....!! haha

duck hunting can be a bit boring at times here in PA...


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

oh and my first duck hunt was this past fall. the ducks beat us and we got none. only shot 6 shells between 3 of us..... crazy critters got under my skin tho. somethin about the swamp and the sunrise and the friendship and..... somethin u cant really describe. i hunted alot this year and got none. in season that is....... haha the season ended on a friday and geese went out on a saturday, and a slight oversight on my part had me hunting on saturday... whoops. got a beautiful mallard 1 day after the season ended. i figgered it was ok since i honestly didnt know, and its not like i put much of a dent in em all season.  i wonder if that old greenhead just felt bad for me and took one for the team??? either way, im hooked and he was the best tasting game animal ive ever taken...


----------

